# leo eyes



## ern79

snake eye, ruby eye, eclipse eye, whats the difference? could someone put up some pics also normal eye for reference, thanks.


----------



## MrMike

ern79 said:


> snake eye, ruby eye, eclipse eye, whats the difference? could someone put up some pics also normal eye for reference, thanks.


They are all the same thing. The eclipse gene popped up in Ron Trempers APTOR project. A Leo expressing the eclipse gene can have either partially or fully blacked out eyes (partial are called snake eyes). When full eclipse is expressed in conjunction with an albino strain, they become red.

Eclipse - Leopard Gecko Wiki
Snake Eyes - Leopard Gecko Wiki
RAPTOR - Leopard Gecko Wiki

False eclipse can occur in blizzards and mack snows. This is NOT the eclipse gene (usually). Supersnows have completely solid black eyes, once again not the eclipse gene.


----------



## kirsten

ok, 
snake eye, ruby eye & eclipse eye are all caused by the elcipse gene.

eclipse eyes look completely black, you can't tell the iris from the pupil.










snake eyes are where half or just some of the eye is black and half the eye is normal. (sorry for the extremely large pic)











ruby eyes are full eclipse eyes but in an albino which changes the black to red.

​


----------



## ern79

are eclipse eyes simple recessive? or polygenic?


----------



## MrMike

Simple recessive.


----------



## ern79

thanks both


----------



## gazz

ern79 said:


> snake eye, ruby eye, eclipse eye, whats the difference? could someone put up some pics also normal eye for reference, thanks.


There is only three eye traits and there precentage of iris black out.Personly i hate the term snake eye i perfer partial eclipse.

Anyway there is.

True eclipse is a simple recessive trait often refered to as just eclipse.99% of the time esay to ID by the white washed nose.

False eclipse a random trait genetics not under stud most common mroph to see this trait is blizzards and snows.But can crop up in any morph unlike the true eclipse there no whitw washed nose and false eclipse dosen't bunk up the valu of the leo.

Solid eye seen of super snows always 100% solid black or red if albino.Super snow is the (****) version of mack snow and the solid eye is fixed to the super snow form.


----------



## ern79

gazz said:


> There is only three eye traits and there precentage of iris black out.Personly i hate the term snake eye i perfer partial eclipse.
> 
> Anyway there is.
> 
> True eclipse is a simple recessive trait often refered to as just eclipse.99% of the time esay to ID by the white washed nose.
> 
> False eclipse a random trait genetics not under stud most common mroph to see this trait is blizzards and snows.But can crop up in any morph unlike the true eclipse there no whitw washed nose and false eclipse dosen't bunk up the valu of the leo.
> 
> Solid eye seen of super snows always 100% solid black or red if albino.Super snow is the (****) version of mack snow and the solid eye is fixed to the super snow form.


i found a lot iof that info in another of your threads, made good reading!


----------



## RobertoMello

*hi*

hello people, for first let me explain why my english is so bad: im brazilian!

i have a male blazzing blizzard gecko with one snake eye, the other one is normal. what can i do to have baby leos with snake eyes ? my blazzing blizzard female have normal light tan eyes.

i have other gecko but the only gecko with snake eyes is this one.


----------



## gazz

RobertoMello said:


> hello people, for first let me explain why my english is so bad: im brazilian!
> 
> i have a male blazzing blizzard gecko with one snake eye, the other one is normal. what can i do to have baby leos with snake eyes ? my blazzing blizzard female have normal light tan eyes.
> 
> i have other gecko but the only gecko with snake eyes is this one.


I beleave your talking about false eclipse which genetically seems to be ramdom.How ever blizzards and snows seem to inherit this trait farly esay other morph it's not so common on.If you breed your false eclpse albino blizzard male to your albino blizzard female it is very likly that some of the offspring will express false eclipse eyes


----------



## RobertoMello

im a little bit confused. false eclipse = snake eye ? or false eclipse is when an animal have only one snake eye ?


----------



## gazz

RobertoMello said:


> im a little bit confused. false eclipse = snake eye ? or false eclipse is when an animal have only one snake eye ?


Snake eye just mean not solid in both eclipse and false eclipse.Personally i hate the term snake eye as i see nothing snake eye about it.I'd prefer the term partial eclipse for a non solid eye.

so.

A (RECESSIVE) trait that came from Tremper.
Eclipse.
Partial eclipse.
Albino eclipse.
Albino partial eclipse.

A (RANDOM) trait not very understood.
False eclipse.
Partial false eclipse.
Albino false eclipse.
Albino partial false eclipse.

A (CO-DOMANANT) trait expressed in the super form being the super snow.
Solid eye.
Albino solid eye.


----------

